# 64 GTO wheel And tire questions



## JWP67 (Oct 2, 2020)

Trying to get some feedback. Changing wheels 
And tires to 15” stock suspension. Looking to
Install 15x7 wheel with 235/60/15 tire 4.25 backspace. Any clearance issues to be considered. Thanks


----------

